# Haley's Comet



## George Wallace (20 Feb 2017)

Found this text and video on FaceBook.



> Haley's Comet
> "Haley’s Comet" | Editorial of The New York Sun | February 16, 2017 | on Nikki Haley
> 
> A star is born is our reaction to the first press briefing by President Trump’s new ambassador at the United Nations. The ex-governor of South Carolina was ridiculed by the Left when the president first sent her nomination up to the Hill, owing to her alleged lack of foreign policy chops. She certainly rang the wake up gong for that crowd this morning, after emerging from her first Security Council monthly meeting devoted to the Middle East. Tough as nails but with a smile and a layer of Southern charm.
> ...



Original post in the New York Sun:  http://www.nysun.com/editorials/haleys-comet/89905/

Global News shows video of her address:  http://globalnews.ca/video/3254360/nikki-haley-blasts-un-for-treatment-of-israel-confirms-u-s-support-of-2-state-solution


----------



## Rifleman62 (20 Feb 2017)

And our dear PM wants a seat on the SC and is willing to risk life and limb (not his or anybody related to him) for that seat?


----------

